# Bosch 1581vs jig saw



## sep2126 (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi all - Just found a deal near me for an old Bosch jig saw 1581vs. From what I can tell from googling - this is a pretty old tool (late 80s / early 90s) - but I get the sense that it was pretty well respected in its time. The saw is on sale for just $20 - so seems like a good deal. 

What I'm trying to figure out - should I get this saw or am I better off going with a newer, cheap model like the Black and Decker 5 amp jig saw you can get brand new on Amazon for $30? Any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I have a real old Dewalt and the blades seem to be hard to find. I rarely use it now days so it could be me. Did they change the jigsaw blades style?


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

I have a Bosch of about the same vintage except the barrel body model. It is a great saw, smooth and still cuts to a straight line. If the saw is in good condition, I wouldn't hesitate buying it - although it may be worth looking at the availability of replacement parts. Couldn't give you a hint on parts though as I haven't done anything to mine except clean it off occasionally.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi, . Welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

I personally would not touch the black and decker, at any price. The "pretty old tool" will cut circles around it IMHO. I have a similar one, not sure of the model atm, but mine does not have the top handle, and it performs flawlessly.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi and welcome. I agree with Brian. It's like the difference between a toy and a tool. Even as old as it is it might outlast a new B & D. Just make sure it doesn't use some odd ball blade type.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

it uses current blades..
take your pick...
parts are still available...


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

If it uses current blades it sounds like a good deal. I will trade you my old Dewalt for it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

coxhaus said:


> If it uses current blades it sounds like a good deal. I will trade you my old Dewalt for it.


I have that saw and it takes current blades...
lots of parts too...
Bosch 1581VS Parts List and Diagram - (0601581534) : eReplacementParts.com

you can keep your DW...
gots no use for it...


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Aw come on Stick. Don't you secretly want an old Dewalt jigsaw?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

coxhaus said:


> Aw come on Stick. Don't you secretly want an old Dewalt jigsaw?


the tools aren't bad...
it's the company and their CS that sucks...


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Bosch professional tools the blue line are top quality. Also theyr vintage tools are good. I hava a drill from the late 1960' and the only thing it needs is the carbon for the contactor. The green line I wouldnt touch.


----------

